# Engine died



## Topgoat (Sep 10, 2006)

Took the GTO out for a drive tonight, after about a 30 mile drive on the freeway, I existed, and the engine cut out and died. The electrical panel went out, all the gauge lights were dark, and ignition electrical was cut out. After a couple of trys with the key, the lighting came back on, and the engine started. Another 5 miles, and the engine cut out again, no electrical. Once again, after a couple of times with the ignition, the lights came on and the engine started. So, any suggestions with a starting point for finding this electrical problem?


----------



## UFOGTO (Dec 18, 2005)

Check the battery. I had a similar problem on another car and it turned out that that one of the battery contacts was corroded and very loose so if I hit a hard bump there was a chance the battery would get disconnected and my engine would shut off and my electrical system system would die.


----------



## mrgtojudge (Oct 14, 2006)

You may also want to check under the hood on the driver's side firewall where the engine compartment wiring harness connects to the back of the fuse box. Sometimes the screw(s) that hold these two items together may come loose and cause problems like you are experiencing.

Chris


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

UFOGTO said:


> Check the battery. I had a similar problem on another car and it turned out that that one of the battery contacts was corroded and very loose so if I hit a hard bump there was a chance the battery would get disconnected and my engine would shut off and my electrical system system would die.


If the batery is disconnected while driving the car will still function properly until it is shut off.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Topgoat said:


> Took the GTO out for a drive tonight, after about a 30 mile drive on the freeway, I existed, and the engine cut out and died. The electrical panel went out, all the gauge lights were dark, and ignition electrical was cut out. After a couple of trys with the key, the lighting came back on, and the engine started. Another 5 miles, and the engine cut out again, no electrical. Once again, after a couple of times with the ignition, the lights came on and the engine started. So, any suggestions with a starting point for finding this electrical problem?


Possible ignition switch? That would explain losing your guages, but I don't know if it would effect the motor until YOU shut it down and went to restart it. Just a thought.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Check the negative cable connectons on the battery and the frame/block.


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

Sooooo ... did you find the culprit? I had the very same problem happen, my engine died, all electrical units were non-functioning, but it didn't come back after 5 minutes.

Here's my scenario ... every time I made a left-hand turn, my radio would cut out very briefly. This has been happening for the last few times I've had the car out and more frequently yesterday. (like every left-hand turn) So I go around another left hand turn, and the motor dies ... nothing ... zip ... zero ... nada .... 

I'm thinking I have a short in my steering column wiring harness, because of the left hand turn kinda thing ... Mind you, it never happened on a right hand turn. Just left hand turns and hard left corners.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Check the starter wires.


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

That was a good suggestion, eric ... I got to thinking on this one and decided to go do some troubleshooting. Checking between the positive cable and the Battery connection on the alternator, I found 13.1V ... (aka not good)

Checking further, I had 13.1 V to ground at the starter, but nothing at the alternator. Nothing at the fusible links. I DID find that I had 0 Ohms to ground at the fusible links 

I disconnected the positive battery cable and started playing with the the wire coming up from the starter. I found that as I pulled it or pushed it through the stuffing tube, the ground resistance would change, and I could also change the resistance to the battery wire. Culprit found.

I clipped the wire from the starter and pulled it up through the stuffing tube. What I found was interesting, surprising, and made perfect sense.

The wire was completely broken at the lower end of the stuffing tube. Here's what I think was happening that explains my circumstances perfectly ... I had mentioned that my radio cut out whenever I would make a left-hand turn, or a sharp left hand corner, but not just a curve to the left. I had no symptoms on a right-hand turn.

On a left-hand turn, the body roll of the car was enough to stretch the wire going through the stuffing tube. Over time, the lower end of the stuffing tube cut the insulation of the wire, and eventually broke through. Each subsequent contact caused a brief arc which would cut some of the conductor strands (and the arc caused my radio to cut out momentarily). When I went around the last left-hand turn, the body rolled enough that the wire had a significant arc and completely cut through ... cutting off all of the electrical system and poof, the car died ...

It's up and running again. I replaced the wire between the battery and the fusible link.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Glad to hear that the Goat is up and running again. I hate electrical problems.

Gorgeous GTO!!! I would love to have a convertible, but they are getting harder and harder to find at a price that a working man like me could afford.

Dale,



Topgoat said:


> Took the GTO out for a drive tonight, after about a 30 mile drive on the freeway, I existed, and the engine cut out and died. The electrical panel went out, all the gauge lights were dark, and ignition electrical was cut out. After a couple of trys with the key, the lighting came back on, and the engine started. Another 5 miles, and the engine cut out again, no electrical. Once again, after a couple of times with the ignition, the lights came on and the engine started. So, any suggestions with a starting point for finding this electrical problem?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Alot of times,especially where there are crimped conections, as well as "factory" conections, wires get hot. They also corrode due to dis-similar metal contact (sort of like what Bourbon does to the human brain).The heat, and corrosion will cause resistance in the wire, and will get worse over time. This can and will cause all kinds of anoying problems.........So check those areas. :cheers E the A


----------

